# Need help removing background from Metal reflective objects



## lotusflower007 (Jan 19, 2010)

okay so I've tried the select color range, and there are folds and shadows on the green cloth used, also the metal object has reflections with hints of green in it....no good
I've tried the background eraser tool... and it just erases part of my object, even with the tolerance high, plus no matter what setting I use it still leaves behind traces of the original background, and erases my part object. making everything look grainy. I don't understand this, because I see you tube tutorials where the background eraser tool, works great on hair and skin...


The only thing I have left is the pen tool...and that just takes way to long. 

We have a crappy, green cloth, and metal objects. how to tackle this?

Any ideas??? I'm using Photoshop CS 2

thanks


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 19, 2010)

Can you show us?

When trying to get rid of something in an image...you need to replace it with something that looks reasonable in that spot.  Therefore, the most often used tools for this are probably the healing brush and clone stamp.


----------

